# Are you getting enough Iodine?



## Volcano (Oct 24, 2013)

Excerpt taken from: 
http://www.healthsalon.org/274/iodine-dr-guy-e-abraham-md/​


> Iodine: The Universal Nutrient
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And now what thread isn't complete without an anecdote? 

*October 3, 2013*​
I had just picked up 100mL of Lugol's Solution for $15 which has roughly 15g of iodine dissolved. Each drop is 7.5mg and painting the skin with it yields ~10% iodine absorption. 

The first day I took 2 drops in water and had a noticeable difference in body temperature. My hands and feet would normally be very cold however they turned warm.

Day two was 4 drops in water and 8 drops on the skin during the day. Roughly 36mg of iodine was to be absorbed. I felt like superman all day. High energy, focus, alert, stamina. When I woke the next morning the sleep had been far more refreshing (I have anemia and always felt tired with brain fog even after 8 hours rest).

As the days progressed the routine settled on 2 drops ingested daily and 4-8 drops painted. 21mg of iodine daily has been sufficient for myself.

In the second week my sleeping pattern changed drastically. From sleeping at 1 am and getting up mid-morning, to sleeping at 10pm and waking at 5 am. *BMs are progressively becoming formed*. What this means is that the first stage of a BM is solid and the proceeding BM is loosely formed.

Since this I have resumed going to the gym and put on 3lbs of quality weight, not to mention muscle strength has improved immensely.

Further reading. This thread is what piqued my interest a mere 3 weeks ago. 
http://www.davidicke.com/forum/showthread.php?t=108824

I appreciate your taking the time to read this and would enjoy some community feedback. 

-Matt


----------



## shamrock15 (Oct 25, 2013)

I would like to see you keep updating the post - placebo effects are really common, and the hope that a new treatment will do something really can make us feel better. Please let us know how this goes long-term. I know that I had similar concerns at one point, and had a difficult time getting a doctor to treat it seriously. With some more time behind this, I would consider supplementing iodine.


----------



## jjk308 (Oct 25, 2013)

Iodine deficiencies are pretty rare these days as there's a lot more in our food than in the days before foodstuffs were transported thousands of miles.  If you don't get goiters then don't worry.


----------



## Volcano (Nov 3, 2013)

It's been a month since I started the regime. Since then I have switched to 3 topical applications daily and the improvements are definitely NOT placebo. I should mention that I have been drinking digestive tea (pepperment, fennel, chamomile, ginger) with every meal as well.

Bowel movements are formed and smooth now, well-being and alertness is maintained, body temperature, circulation, blood pressure all in check. Full energy from sleeping as little as 6 hours (up to 8), to work 10 hour days and hit the gym 3-4x weekly. Weight is up 5lbs total.

I should mention the RDA for iodine in Canada/USA 400mcg. Only enough to prevent goiters but NOT enough for good health. The only source of iodine in your diet, jjk308, is seaweed, or iodized salt. The salt is terrible for your health and I doubt you eat enough of it to yield 10mg+. Doctors are telling patients to cut out salt due to high blood pressure. Now your diet has NO iodine. Ever.


----------



## shamrock15 (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks for the update - glad it's working, and please keep updating!


----------



## PokerFace (Nov 5, 2013)

I have suspected thyroid issues for a while now so I bought some of this. I will update this thread with my results in case anyone is interested. Thanks for the info, I really liked the style of your post!


----------



## bensif (Nov 6, 2013)

It's good to see someone else reading about this, trying it and doing.

Iodine deficiencies are rampant in western diets. Iodine plays a key roles in the body and supplementing 12-15mg per day can make a huge difference to your health.

Iv been using iodine for a while now amongst other things and concur that it does make a difference. Sadly I'm very badly flared at the moment but that's not to say it isn't still helping.


----------



## armen (Nov 6, 2013)

You should be aware of the correlation between iodine and selenium deficiency. "Researchers also believe selenium deficiency may worsen the effects of iodine deficiency on thyroid function, and that adequate selenium nutritional status may help protect against some of the neurologic effects of iodine deficiency," reads a 2004 research published in EmaxHealth and provided by NIH Office of Dietary Supplements.


----------



## bensif (Nov 6, 2013)

armen said:


> You should be aware of the correlation between iodine and selenium deficiency. "Researchers also believe selenium deficiency may worsen the effects of iodine deficiency on thyroid function, and that adequate selenium nutritional status may help protect against some of the neurologic effects of iodine deficiency," reads a 2004 research published in EmaxHealth and provided by NIH Office of Dietary Supplements.


Selenium I supplement at 400mcg per day. It makes for very interesting reading when you realise what these tiny deficiencies actually mean for the body. I also supplement molybdenum, zinc, magnesium and coconut oil (lauric acid).


----------



## Volcano (Nov 7, 2013)

I eat wild caught fish almost daily, with Brazil nuts for my selenium. Thank you for mentioning it as selenium is highly important to anyone supplementing iodine.


----------

